# Neve Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27 Janeiro 2007



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 20:01)

Pois de certa maneira foi uma decepção os locais onde caiu a neve. Pois enganei-me rotundamente nas cotas, a neve só havia em quantidade dos 1000 metros para cima.Em Lamas de Mouro não havia absolutamente neve nenhuma. Sobrava apenas alguma nos sítios abrigados do Sol.

Assim, o único sítio acessível para ver neve seria a zona do planalto de Castro Laboreiro. E foi para lá que fui 

Portanto, todas as fotos que coloquei ou são no planalto ou a caminho deste. As altitudes variam entre os 1000 e 1200 metros


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2007 às 20:11)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Epectaculares fotos, a paisagem é realmente fabulosa


----------



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2007 às 20:37)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Grandes fotos, a paisagem é espectacular.


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Jan 2007 às 20:51)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Vi hj à distancia essa nevezinha tda tb...Fui a Espanha e deu vontade de escapar até la...!Gdes fotos!!


----------



## mocha (27 Jan 2007 às 22:16)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

K grandes fotos, simplesmente espectaculares, a ultima é a minha preferida


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2007 às 23:54)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Boas fotos minho!!

É uma zonas mais bonitas do nosso portugal e mt gente nao conhece....


----------



## GranNevada (28 Jan 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Belas fotos  
Numa até se vê a Serra Amarela e o Pé de Cabril , no gerês  
Hoje de tarde contemplei essa neve desde aqui de Braga , da Aveleda , mas ao longe , claro  

Explica-me o que é a terceira foto


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 00:12)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



GranNevada disse:


> Belas fotos
> Numa até se vê a Serra Amarela e o Pé de Cabril , no gerês
> Hoje de tarde contemplei essa neve desde aqui de Braga , da Aveleda , mas ao longe , claro
> 
> Explica-me o que é a terceira foto



Upss.... devia ter comentado. Realmente não está muito explicita.
 A foto documenta o sítio até onde conseguiram ir os todo-terreno, a partir daí a neve chegava ao chassis dos jipes e não havia hipótese de continuar sem ser a penantes 


A serra Amarela é aquela que tens os postos retransmissores certo?


----------



## Rog (28 Jan 2007 às 01:00)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Parabéns Minho, fotos de ficar   
A paisagem é de uma grande riqueza... 
Exelentes fotos


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2007 às 01:04)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Magnificas fotos muitos parabéns! aquilo no céu éra um avião a jacto não???


----------



## Dan (28 Jan 2007 às 10:25)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Muito bonitas as fotos  
Gostei muito desta.


----------



## filipept (28 Jan 2007 às 10:49)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*




Minho disse:


>



Parece de Lobo, será?
Excelentes fotos, mais um pouco e já dava para descer com a prancha


----------



## Iceberg (28 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



filipept disse:


> Parece de Lobo, será?
> Excelentes fotos, mais um pouco e já dava para descer com a prancha



Eh pá, lembram-se daquela célebre foto de Marte, com o rosto humano ...?

Ora oservem bem, e vejam lá se nesta foto do Minho, não está lá a dita imagem ...  (NO CANTO SUPERIOR ESQUERDO)


----------



## GranNevada (28 Jan 2007 às 12:45)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



> A serra Amarela é aquela que tens os postos retransmissores certo?



Exacto ! E o Pé de Cabril , no Gerês , são aqueles 2 picos mais pontiagudos que se vêm à esquerda da S.Amarela .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2007 às 12:52)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

grandes fotos parabens ma realmente akela foto  k o dan tb escolheu ta fabulastica!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 16:15)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



miguel disse:


> Magnificas fotos muitos parabéns! aquilo no céu éra um avião a jacto não???



Exacto


----------



## Fil (28 Jan 2007 às 21:20)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Já estava a estranhar a falta de fotos dessa zona neste inverno  Belas fotos como sempre, mas a neve está longe de atingir os espessores do ano passado, vamos aguardar por fevereiro!


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 23:06)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



Fil disse:


> Já estava a estranhar a falta de fotos dessa zona neste inverno  Belas fotos como sempre, mas a neve está longe de atingir os espessores do ano passado, vamos aguardar por fevereiro!



É bem verdade... Esta foto-reportagem era quase impossível se a neve tivesse caído como o habitual... a não ser que comprasse daquelas raquetes de andar na neve   

Mas mesmo assim ainda tinha bastante, aquela vegetação que vês debaixo da neve são arbustos que dão pelo joelho, não são ervas rasteiras.


----------



## Fernando_ (29 Jan 2007 às 10:40)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Boa reportagem ! Goste muito desta, com o contraste das sombras


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 16:31)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Minho      , eu farto-me de correr, já não como com o que gasto em gasolina e tu a 3 paços pimba! Sibéria  Tu tens a noçao da sorte que tens??? 

Parabéns!!!!! Magníficas! as temp. andavam em que ordens? -1ºC ou mais baixo?

Destaco especialmente esta:






Dá bem para constatar que és o pesudo aqui do fórum.... Eu díria um 53 biqueira larga???  

É o que eu digo, branco mais branco não há!! Haverá alguém que me explique o porquê desta neve ser tão branquinha? Será da tua máquina minho  

Muito obrigado por partilhares esse teu cantinho mágico aqui com a malta _nivosfrénica_!


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:09)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Minho      , eu farto-me de correr, já não como com o que gasto em gasolina e tu a 3 paços pimba! Sibéria  Tu tens a noçao da sorte que tens???
> 
> Parabéns!!!!! Magníficas! as temp. andavam em que ordens? -1ºC ou mais baixo?
> 
> ...



 De nada   Este é o verdadeiro caso para aplicar que quem corre por gosto não se cansa  

Temperatura nada baixa, entre 0º e 1ºC mas um vento terrível como podes ver na 13ª foto...

Quanto ao meu pé, pá eu sou conhecido pelo Yeti de Castro Laboreiro  

PS: Estou à espera da tua mega, super, giga, tera reportagem de CR   
Já pus pipocas a fazer para esta noite ver a foto-reportagem


----------



## kimcarvalho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



Minho disse:


> De nada   Este é o verdadeiro caso para aplicar que quem corre por gosto não se cansa
> 
> Temperatura nada baixa, entre 0º e 1ºC mas um vento terrível como podes ver na 13ª foto...
> 
> ...



     

Tu não tens melhoras nenhumas hehehe


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Jan 2007 às 21:02)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Minho,com essa pegada não é preciso raquetas nos pés..! just kidding!Saudades da neve...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jan 2007 às 21:43)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Olha olha o bigfoot       

Foto muito boaaaaa sim senhor


----------



## Senador (30 Jan 2007 às 13:24)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*

Grandes fotos como sempre Minho! As paisagens com neve ficam bem é assim com o ceu limpo, e com a visibilidade que tinhas nesse dia então... Nunca estive nesse sítio pa, tens de me explicar como se vai para aí!

Vamos rezar para que Fevereiro e Março compensem Dezembro e Janeiro  

Abraço


----------



## Minho (30 Jan 2007 às 19:18)

*Re: Planalto Castro Laboreiro - 27-01-2007*



Senador disse:


> Grandes fotos como sempre Minho! As paisagens com neve ficam bem é assim com o ceu limpo, e com a visibilidade que tinhas nesse dia então... Nunca estive nesse sítio pa, tens de me explicar como se vai para aí!
> 
> Vamos rezar para que Fevereiro e Março compensem Dezembro e Janeiro
> 
> Abraço



Quando cai neve em condições ou seja mais de 30 cm só a pé.... e são 45 minutos  
Devido ao vento a neve acumula muito em alguns pontos da estrada... nesse dia um Pajero e um Jimmy tiveram que dar a volta a meio do caminho...


----------

